# Uiterlijk > Esthetische ingrepen >  Ervaringen met dokter D`Hondt (Tongeren)

## Mette

Hoi,

Ik wilde vragen of hier mensen zijn die ervaring hebben met een borstverkleining door dokter D`Hondt. HIj werkt in Tongeren (belgie) maar blijkbaar ook in Duitsland.
Mijn vriendin heeft over 2 weken een afspraak en we zijn wel benieuwd naar ervaringen van vrouwen.

Groetjes
Mette

----------


## witkop

Ondertussen heb jij al ervaringen schat ik zo

----------

